# Falling out of love



## martint235 (16 Oct 2012)

This is a bit of a weird one. 2-3 months you'd have had to tie me down to stop me riding a bike. Now I'm struggling to get on one. I'm still commuting 5 days a week and I'm planning to go out on Sunday for 100 miler with RB58,ianrauk et al. For some reason, 100 miles suddenly strikes me as a long way.

Also I was thinking of doing my training loop on Sat morning which is a 4 hour, 65 mile loop and frankly my mind is saying "Can't be a***d". Does this happen to others?

I have a week off in November and was contemplating doing my Nelson ride again but with the "and back" bit thrown in but I don't think it's worth setting off unless my head is in the right place. It was tough enough mentally the first time.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Oct 2012)

1. Age. You're not as young as you were
2. Age (2) You're at the point in life at which tall people start to get shorter. The world seems bigger, Everything is further away.
3. Age (3) You're at the point in life where ambition is fading. Damon Hill retired from motor-racing not because he felt he was slowing down, but because he found himself thinking 'what's the rush?'.

You need to use cycling in a different way, a way of seeing the world afresh. Buy a copy of Pevsner and look at the roads on your commute. Get yourself a Brompton and ride to the shops, a friends house, or just around your neighbourhood for the heck of it. Take the Brommie out to Crayford and on to Swanscombe by as many routes as you can find. Stop to admire the birds on the marshes, the bridge, the oddness of home-made signs, the strangeness of London's margins. Seek out the wonder in the everyday. Cultivate a passion for the things that are nearest to you.

Ride less, but for a longer time. Ride slower. Ride sweeter. Ride more appreciatively.


----------



## aberal (16 Oct 2012)

You've overdone it. Simple as that - you're jaded. Take a break from it for a while. But not too long.


----------



## black'n'yellow (16 Oct 2012)

delzeqq - where can I buy some of the drugs that you are using...??


----------



## VamP (16 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> This is a bit of a weird one. 2-3 months you'd have had to tie me down to stop me riding a bike. Now I'm struggling to get on one. I'm still commuting 5 days a week and I'm planning to go out on Sunday for 100 miler with RB58,ianrauk et al. For some reason, 100 miles suddenly strikes me as a long way.
> 
> Also I was thinking of doing my training loop on Sat morning which is a 4 hour, 65 mile loop and frankly my mind is saying "Can't be a***d". Does this happen to others?
> 
> I have a week off in November and was contemplating doing my Nelson ride again but with the "and back" bit thrown in but I don't think it's worth setting off unless my head is in the right place. It was tough enough mentally the first time.


 

Sounds like you're getting a bit stale. When's the last time you took time off the bike (like a month off)? Once maybe twice a year a month off (not totally - but mostly) is what all the pro's do. Your body needs a break.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2012)

Look Mart,
just say if you think mine and Ross' company is rubbish.......stop beating around the bush, we are happy to go on our own 

Have the week off in November and don't touch the bikes.


----------



## martint235 (16 Oct 2012)

VamP said:


> Sounds like you're getting a bit stale. When's the last time you took time off the bike (like a month off)? Once maybe twice a year a month off (not totally - but mostly) is what all the pro's do. Your body needs a break.


 I commute 5 days a week by bike. Getting the train drives me nuts.

I've not done any ride over 40 miles for about a month now. I also haven't been out on Lelly (the good bike) for about a month.


----------



## martint235 (16 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> just say if you think mine and Ross' company is rubbish.......stop beating around the bush, we are happy to go on our own


 Well I didn't want to say....... 

It's just weird. I think bailing on Whitstable was possibly a symptom too (along with the cold and wet). You know me, if anything I usually look at 100 miles as not far enough to be worth doing rather than too far!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Get yourself a Brompton


With a telescopic seat post, natch


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Oct 2012)

I have suddenly felt like that since the beginning of the month. I am putting it down to the change in weather and prepping up to commute in the winter.

This week I have made a decision not to think about it, and just ride and everytime I start to put in a bit of hard effort I am now backing off and just keep a high spin low push. So far this week I have felt better.

Going back to enjoying the ride rather than flat out all the time. I also find stopping doing anything (in your case long ride) that they can seem daunting again until you re-start doing them again. So go and _*enjoy*_ the 100 miler on Sunday!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Oct 2012)

Nothing wrong with taking a break for a couple of weeks - you probably just need to change focus briefly.


----------



## dan_bo (16 Oct 2012)

take november off.....then buy yourself a new bike.


----------



## VamP (16 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> I commute 5 days a week by bike. Getting the train drives me nuts.
> 
> I've not done any ride over 40 miles for about a month now. I also haven't been out on Lelly (the good bike) for about a month.


 
Yeah, hence why you're getting fed up. As dan_bo says, take November off, you'll be climbing the walls itching to get back on by the end of the month. You'll feel stronger and ride faster too.

Buying a new bike is optional.


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Oct 2012)

Whatever you do, do it NOW! I had a similar thing going on toward the end of last year, I ignored it until the point I gave up running and cycling for about 6-7 months (not really out of conscious choice, just couldn't face doing it)! I even bought a new bike, but it didn't help


----------



## 4F (16 Oct 2012)

Agree with the others, take some time off now if you can. It caught up with me and I hardly did any riding in 2011 as I just could never be arsed to go out. Glad to say got the mojo back this year though.


----------



## Seamab (16 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> This is a bit of a weird one. 2-3 months you'd have had to tie me down to stop me riding a bike. Now I'm struggling to get on one. I'm still commuting 5 days a week and I'm planning to go out on Sunday for 100 miler with RB58,ianrauk et al. For some reason, 100 miles suddenly strikes me as a long way.
> 
> Also I was thinking of doing my training loop on Sat morning which is a 4 hour, 65 mile loop and frankly my mind is saying "Can't be a***d". Does this happen to others?
> .



Of course it does. Perfectly normal. 

Sometimes the shortest of rides can be the best. I went down to my local shops this morning and back with cold wind and drizzle fighting back thoughts of "just get in the car". Once the legs were going i thought this is fab!

So plan for a short run and if you discover it's fun (which you will) keep on going.... .

You don't have to do 100 milers. You don't have to do x miles in y hours. Who is going to chastise you? Replace the word "training" with "fun".

It may be the constant commute that's getting you down? Doesn't sound like you give yourself a break from routine.


----------



## amaferanga (16 Oct 2012)

VamP said:


> Sounds like you're getting a bit stale. When's the last time you took time off the bike (like a month off)? Once maybe twice a year a month off (not totally - but mostly) is what all the pro's do. Your body needs a break.


 
Unless he's doing a huge mileage then a month (mostly) off is totally unnecessary. You can't compare the demands on a recreational cyclist to a Pro, that's a bit silly.

I'd say do something different. Different and new routes, ride a different bike, do some short, fact rides instead of a whole day ride at the weekend, etc. Anything that's different from what you do now to break up the routine.


----------



## montage (16 Oct 2012)

Need a goal


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2012)

He's just a big wuss!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Oct 2012)

2101167 said:


> Just imagine if, instead of a seat post, we could have a force field that held the saddle, or was the saddle, in the right place.


If such a device existed what need would we have of bicycles?


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Oct 2012)

A change of scenary and different kind of riding sounds like a good idea. May not work but worth a try. Either that or buy a new bike.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2012)

I can highly recommend serious illness as a cure - I haven't been able to ride a bike since July 22nd and now I'm gagging for it! 

More seriously ... Do something different. What are the bridleways and canal towpaths like in your area? Get yourself a hardtail mountain bike or a hybrid bike and go and explore them - _slowly!_ Set a maximum average speed of (say) 8 mph and potter about between pubs and cafes, preferably with some like-minded people.

In the spring, I took my non-cyclist niece out for a tour of the lanes NW of Coventry and we took well over 2 hours to do 20 miles or so. She was chuffed with herself, and I enjoyed taking it easy, chatting to her and looking at the countryside.


----------



## VamP (16 Oct 2012)

amaferanga said:


> Unless he's doing a huge mileage then a month (mostly) off is totally unnecessary. You can't compare the demands on a recreational cyclist to a Pro, that's a bit silly.
> 
> I'd say do something different. Different and new routes, ride a different bike, do some short, fact rides instead of a whole day ride at the weekend, etc. Anything that's different from what you do now to break up the routine.


 
If he's doing average 800 miles per month, then one month of no more than 200 would be beneficial, mainly psychologically, but physiologically also. Any fitness losses would be shortlived, and reversed in the medium term.

I agree he should do something different. Swim, or run or different type of cycling are all valid options. I just think his 20 days of commuting is wearing him down and making it all a bit of a drag.

Note that he's not just feeling stale, he's publicly vocalizing it.


----------



## amaferanga (16 Oct 2012)

VamP said:


> If he's doing average 800 miles per month, then one month of no more than 200 would be beneficial, mainly psychologically, but physiologically also. Any fitness losses would be shortlived, and reversed in the medium term.
> 
> I agree he should do something different. Swim, or run or different type of cycling are all valid options. I just think his 20 days of commuting is wearing him down and making it all a bit of a drag.
> 
> Note that he's not just feeling stale, he's publicly vocalizing it.


 
Fair enough. If it was me I'd want a change as opposed to a complete break, but I can see that a break might be good for some.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Oct 2012)

amaferanga said:


> Unless he's doing a huge mileage then a month (mostly) off is totally unnecessary. You can't compare the demands on a recreational cyclist to a Pro, that's a bit silly.
> 
> I'd say do something different. Different and new routes, ride a different bike, do some short, fact rides instead of a whole day ride at the weekend, etc. Anything that's different from what you do now to break up the routine.


 
^^THIS^^

Absolutely spot on.

When we want a slow ride we invite @Potsy

Last month we did 105 miles along the trans pennine trail - on crappy mountain bikes etc. Brilliant fun doing 80% of miles off road.


----------



## martint235 (16 Oct 2012)

VamP said:


> If he's doing average 800 miles per month, then one month of no more than 200 would be beneficial, mainly psychologically, but physiologically also. Any fitness losses would be shortlived, and reversed in the medium term.
> 
> I agree he should do something different. Swim, or run or different type of cycling are all valid options. I just think his 20 days of commuting is wearing him down and making it all a bit of a drag.
> 
> Note that he's not just feeling stale, he's publicly vocalizing it.


 Thanks for all the replies. Maybe it is time to change things around a bit. The hardtail is actually kitted out for commuting at the mo (although not used for commuting for about 8 years!) and it would slow me down (or take going quickly out of the realms of possibility!)

I did recently take up swimming again but quickly got jaded of it as I've never found out how far I can swim. I got up to 150 lengths of the local pool and then got bored. Shame I don't live near the sea, I think sea swimming would be more fun. Although maybe not for another 6 months or so


----------



## martint235 (16 Oct 2012)

2102126 said:


> Sea swimming now wouldn't be too bad. It won't have cooled that much yet.


Just got to find a sea now then. They took it away from Welling and built Thamesmead!!!


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Oct 2012)

a lot of sense I think in the replies from dellzeqq and colinj. Might be an idea to take the speedo off the bike as well for a while. I've never been a racer but after getting a GPS which of course tells me how far I've ridden in a day anyway (which I like to know) I've taken the speedo off one of my bikes. I find I ride in a more relaxed way and I prefer the rythm - also of course I'm getting older.

Use a bike with different more relaxed gearing that won't encourage you to keep changing up/speeding up*.*

Take up touring with a ton of shoot on the back.

As folks say, enjoy the environment - you're not driving a car/hurtling thgrough the scenery - interesting stuff is on your doorstep.

Pootle - nothing to stop you pootling a long way.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Oct 2012)

Sign up for an triathlon?


----------



## MattHB (16 Oct 2012)

I think it's impending winter blues. I felt the same last weekend, but got out with the boys and had an awesome ride with lots of PB's in it. Nothing like a bit of sunshine to rekindle the fire.


----------



## VamP (16 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Maybe it is time to change things around a bit. The hardtail is actually kitted out for commuting at the mo (although not used for commuting for about 8 years!) and it would slow me down (or take going quickly out of the realms of possibility!)
> 
> I did recently take up swimming again but quickly got jaded of it as I've never found out how far I can swim. I got up to 150 lengths of the local pool and then got bored. Shame I don't live near the sea, I think sea swimming would be more fun. Although maybe not for another 6 months or so


 
I got into open water swimming this year while I was off the bike with an injury. It's really good meditative exercise, undisturbed by other swimmers or walls. Wet suits open up year round swimming, if you want to pursue that, although most OW venues shut down for the winter.

If on the other hand you just feeling a bit disenchanted with road riding, how about strolling along to a Sunday local cyclocross race. No need for a licence, MTBs allowed, entry on the line. Something different to get the juices flowing again.


----------



## StuAff (16 Oct 2012)

Much of value in the above posts, but my take, FWIW....
If you don't have something you need/want to prepare for (and you're not really in that phase for LEL yet), then there's no point doing the miles if you're not enjoying it. Bailing out of Whitstable did surprise me, but it was the sensible thing to do on that night.

My mileage this year is going to be considerably lower than last year- some months it's been the same or higher, but overall, it's down. Why? Simple: 2010, I was preparing for Pedal to Paris. My mileage and stamina was probably up to the job anyway, but I didn't take that for granted. Last year: the travesty- I knew I had to ramp up the distances and I did. And afterwards, the rage from that experience got channelled into more miles. This year: er, nope. So I didn't set any mileage targets. If it's blowing a gale/raining cats and dogs/I just don't feel like it, I don't ride (apart from the commute, obviously). Part of me feels like I'm being lazy- which in a sense I am- part of me can't give a toss! And when I want to get the miles in..I do as I have done for the past couple of years, as hard as I want to, if I take the odd 'detour', it's only extra miles, which is good. I'm not interested in off-road (I crash enough as it is), as slow as I am I have no desire to pootle. But that's me. It might be what you need....

Your mojo will return, of that I'm sure....


----------



## rb58 (16 Oct 2012)

You're not going to cry when we're out on Sunday are you? 

A box of magnums is the answer.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Oct 2012)

Cycling isn't compulsory as far as I know. If you lack motivation, I would take a complete break, otherwise you might keep asking yourself "Am I enjoying it yet?" every time you get on the bike. That's no fun. 
Actually, I may have stolen your mojo. I was forbidden to ride for two months, ending last Friday. I was crawling the walls and it feels simply wonderful to be back on two wheels. I have no doubt that you will feel the same again too.


----------



## ttcycle (16 Oct 2012)

If you can't get out the the sea- try swimming the Serpentine - a club and some friends of mine do it and love it.


----------



## martint235 (17 Oct 2012)

2103446 said:


> The real key word here is moderation. Box of Magnums, two week bender, must be at least 100 miles. Less is more.


You may actually have a point. I may go for a pootle on Saturday, one of these weird rides I never seem to do on my own but that I hear about where you stop for coffee a few times.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> You may actually have a point. I may go for a pootle on Saturday, one of these weird rides I never seem to do on my own but that I hear about where you stop for coffee a few times.


 

Come round to Chez Ian for a coffee and biccie... more then welcome mate...


----------



## ttcycle (17 Oct 2012)

Good plan Mart, hope the easing off brings the fun back to it all.


----------



## simon.r (17 Oct 2012)

I'm not in the same league as the OP (distance or freqency wise), but I feel the need for a complete break every so often. Two or three weeks off the bike and I get back on it with a renewed enthusiasm. It sounds ridiculous, especially given the low mileage I do anyway, but it does feel as if my body is telling me to have a break sometimes.


----------



## Trickedem (17 Oct 2012)

Martin, in my experience you are suffering from a common male affliction, which is periodically losing interest in hobbies, sports etc that you have been massively interested in. I don't have an answer other than to tell you not to worry about it. I used to be an obsessive runner, then due to injury I stopped and never really started again. Last week, for the first time in 3 years I went for a run and realised how much I missed it. I have had similar phases with other interests in my life such as performing magic, diy, orienteering, work, etc. Forcing yourself to like something is unlikely to help matters. I think this may be nature's way of balancing things.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Oct 2012)

^^^^^^^^^ Excellent advice.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> You may actually have a point. I may go for a pootle on Saturday, one of these weird rides I never seem to do on my own but that I hear about where you stop for coffee a few times.


 
Do you have a partner? 

Cycling with the other half (with my daughter in tow), for me, is a very different experience than my usual cycle rides. Everything slows down, we usually take a picnic, stop for coffees etc, listen to my daughter singing. Great fun.


----------



## Wobblers (19 Oct 2012)

Martin, it sounds like you've become a bit jaded: why not take a break off the bike? Do something completely different at the weekend, after all you don't need to be chalking up a century _every_ week! My guess is that you'll find that after a few weeks you're enthusiasm has been restored.

Do something a bit different: you won't regret it.


----------



## Crankarm (19 Oct 2012)

You feel like you do because the dark season is nearly here. I feel like you too, but you just have to keep calm and carry on. Don't over do it. Beetroot and brazil nuts can be very helpful.


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Oct 2012)

Ride to the Pub

sorted


----------



## Broughtonblue (19 Oct 2012)

All though I don't do as many miles as the op I too seem to have his problem, with this in mind I have taken two weeks off cycling, like a lot of people recommend on here. My problem now is I feel less like getting back on than I did two weeks ago!
Not sure taking a break was the correct thing to do!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Oct 2012)

Broughtonblue said:


> All though I don't do as many miles as the op I too seem to have his problem, with this in mind I have taken two weeks off cycling, like a lot of people recommend on here. My problem now is I feel less like getting back on than I did two weeks ago!
> Not sure taking a break was the correct thing to do!


 
now get out on the bike and have a ride. you will quickly realise who much you missed it.


----------



## Friz (19 Oct 2012)

rb58 said:


> You're not going to cry when we're out on Sunday are you?
> 
> A box of magnums is the answer.


 
I really gotta ask what kinda riding you lads plan on doin....


----------



## rb58 (19 Oct 2012)

Friz said:


> I really gotta ask what kinda riding you lads plan on doin....


Hmmm. So when he said he usually got through a whole box of Magnum's after a ride, I was obviously on completely the wrong track.....


----------



## nathanicola (19 Oct 2012)

I went like that a few years ago, that was about this time off year, dark wet commutes. Dont ride to work, try to get there another way either car bus train ect. Save the bike for lesure only it will put the fun back into it. When you HAVE to ride every day the fun can be taken out of it then you might be glad to go for a spin at the weekend or evenings.
If all else fails there is one other thing to get you back in the saddle, where i work many a retired cyclist has blown the cobwebs off there bikes and started giving there knees a good bashing........Strava..


----------



## martint235 (19 Oct 2012)

nathanicola said:


> I went like that a few years ago, that was about this time off year, dark wet commutes. Dont ride to work, try to get there another way either car bus train ect. Save the bike for lesure only it will put the fun back into it. When you HAVE to ride every day the fun can be taken out of it then you might be glad to go for a spin at the weekend or evenings.
> If all else fails there is one other thing to get you back in the saddle, where i work many a retired cyclist has blown the cobwebs off there bikes and started giving there knees a good bashing........Strava..


I see what you mean but not commuting by bike isn't really an option.

As for Strava, I'm not really competitive enough for it. I do have the best time for a segment though but I, cheated is the wrong word, manipulated the idea. If anyone wants to take my segment off me it's 230 miles long!


----------



## martint235 (19 Oct 2012)

User13710 said:


> Perhaps you should seriously consider the possibility that it's time for you to give up cycling? Nothing necessarily lasts forever. I found that after 25 years of cheerful horse owning and almost daily horse riding it just no longer worked for me - it was a relief to admit it and to give it up, as it had run its course. Then I took up cycling instead - hey, maybe you could get a horse?
> 
> 
> Psychiatrists call this 'working a paradox'


Ok. I've got 4k worth of bikes in my conservatory. I know enough about horses to know that while I may be able to buy a nag for that, the stabling costs will cripple me  nice idea though, I like horses


----------



## VamP (25 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ok. I've got 4k worth of bikes in my conservatory. I know enough about horses to know that while I may be able to buy a nag for that, the stabling costs will cripple me  nice idea though, I like horses


 
Oh no. We have a horse in our family. My wife assures me the costs involved are negligible


----------



## Nebulous (29 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ok. I've got 4k worth of bikes in my conservatory. I know enough about horses to know that while I may be able to buy a nag for that, the stabling costs will cripple me  nice idea though, I like horses


 
What size are you / your bikes? 

I'm not sure how well I'll be able to express this, but exercise puts us under a degree of stress that in some ways our body doesn't want to go through, and your brain/ body will collude to come up with different ways to try and opt out. What you need to do is build riding into your life so that it becomes as natural as breathing, or going to the toilet, not something where you have to make a conscious decision.

I'm 2 years into my cycling/ fitness thing and still love it, but my only previous attempt at exercise was going to the gym. I kept it up for just over a year 2 to 3 times a week. I had a routine, go home, pick up my already packed gym bag, head for the gym, then home for tea. No thinking involved, just plan my evenings in advance and do it. I always enjoyed it when I was there. Where it ran adrift was after a break. If I'd been on holiday getting there was incredibly difficult for the first 2 to 3 times.Eventually I had a break and just didn't go back.

I only had 2 miles to go to work, bought a bike and began to use it regularly in October 2010, but only gave up my car and started commuting at the end of February 2011. I'm sure one of the reasons it took so long was the finality of it. I wanted to leave myself that escape route, that backdoor to wriggle out if I had to. What we need to do is shut down those escape routes.

I spent a miserable year or so as a financial adviser, and hated selling. It certainly wasn't for me. My boss used to say. 'Imagine you are walking backwards down a corridor with the customer following you. You want to get him/her to the other end, which is the sale. All along the corridor there are these side doors where the customer can escape. What you need to do is flick them closed as you reach them, before the customer gets to them.'

Although I didn't like that analogy at the time I see some parallels with riding. I will get out of bed and go out on my bike, not doing it can't be an option or not doing it will be easier next time, until eventually I just won't bother. So I need to minimise my escape routes.


----------



## martint235 (30 Oct 2012)

My bikes are all big. 

I don't think my problem is to do with discipline. I think it is to do with doing too much cycling. It's very rare that I will wake up in a morning and come up with an excuse not to commute by bike (although I do sometimes try to build in a day working from home in advance) and so I will usually commute 120 miles a week by bike.

Ever since I got my first bike when I was 20ish (wasn't allowed one as a kid), I've loved cycling. Really loved cycling to the extent I've been willing to do some bonkers things just because it involves being on a bike. In the last 3 weeks to a month though, that has gone to quite a large extent. I did the FNRttC on Friday but although I enjoyed myself, it just wasn't the same and this was noticed by other people.

I am committed to a couple of rides (Brighton with the old cars for example although I think the weather is starting to look suspect for that one) but then I think I may wind down until after Xmas. A couple of rides on my own into Kent that don't take up my whole day may be called for. I'll see.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Nov 2012)

Hello Martin,
I'm just playing catch-up, slowly but surely (like my cycling speed) and this is an interesting thread. Don't beat yourself up about it (although it'll not make much difference visually). I have too many bikes for what I do too - it's only metal, plastic and rubber - don't worry. See you Sunday morning for a nice chat, and then after five minutes you can drift off and talk to someone sensible.
Would you like me to post some pics of 'the bad old days' of helmets / headcams and bling in order to see how much you have matured in revered company? 
Giddy up! I'm not bimbling down to Stonehenge with another lethargic git next year!


----------



## martint235 (14 Nov 2012)

I'll try to get out on sunday morning. I don't think we need the old photos though. 

We have to remember to go to stonehenge first


----------



## Aperitif (15 Nov 2012)

martint235 said:


> I'll try to get out on sunday morning. I don't think we need the old photos though.
> 
> We have to remember to go to stonehenge first


Good! Yes, agreed - I have written the Midsummer date on my memory foam pillow so that will help. That's the last time we trust Davy to give us a reminder and organise the peloton.


----------

